# Map light fuse



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013 model year and beyond the front dome light is independent of the map lights. Best bet is check the fuses for it (10-38 Owner's manual), which one it is I'm not 100% sure. 

https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...evrolet/cruze/2014_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf


Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual: Instrument Panel Fuse Block - Electrical System - Vehicle Care


Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual: Engine Compartment Fuse Block - Electrical System - Vehicle Care


In the event the dome light housing needs to be replaced, just verify the Part #s with them before you order.

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...lJnk9MjAxNCZ0PWRpZXNlbCZlPTItMGwtbDQtZGllc2Vs


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

According to my book, it's F31UA, located under the hood. It shares the same circuit as the sunshade vanity lights (if equipped), and the "Instrument Panel Compartment Lamp" which I can only guess means the non-existent glove box light. The circuit is controlled by the BCM which shuts things off when the car goes to sleep.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay - I figured it was either hooked to the vanity mirror lights or the dome lights. Both of which work. Looking through the owners manual, I could not find any fuse with a callout for the map lights.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Okay - I figured it was either hooked to the vanity mirror lights or the dome lights. Both of which work. Looking through the owners manual, I could not find any fuse with a callout for the map lights.


It sounds like that assembly is defective. Odd that it would take out both lights.

If you have to buy a new one, might as well go for the Buick version so you get back lighting of the buttons and a small light for the gearshift lever. There's a thread on here on how to do that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> It sounds like that assembly is defective. Odd that it would take out both lights.
> 
> If you have to buy a new one, might as well go for the Buick version so you get back lighting of the buttons and a small light for the gearshift lever. There's a thread on here on how to do that.


[h=1]Reading Lights Swap[/h]


----------

